# ما رايكم في اكذوبة عبد الله الترجمان القس الذي اسلم



## مسلمةعربية (9 أبريل 2007)

ما رايكم في قصة عبد الله الترجمان القس الذي اسلم
واذا احببتم انا على استعداد لتزويدكم بكتابه
يشرح في لماذا اسلم
وكيف


----------



## Christian Knight (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما رايكم في قصة عبد الله الترجمان القس الذي اسلم*



			
				مسلمةعربية;257174 قال:
			
		

> ما رايكم في قصة عبد الله الترجمان القس الذي اسلم
> واذا احببتم انا على استعداد لتزويدكم بكتابه
> يشرح في لماذا اسلم
> وكيف



*ادخلى قسم الشهادات لتعرفى لماذا يعتنق الكثير من المسلمين المسيحية ومنهم شيوخ
كما استطيع تزويدك بروابط من مواقع اسلامية  تفيد ان المسلمين يدخلون المسيحية افواجا فى انحاء العالم لو تريدين*


----------



## مسلمةعربية (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما رايكم في قصة عبد الله الترجمان القس الذي اسلم*



Christian Knight قال:


> *ادخلى قسم الشهادات لتعرفى لماذا يعتنق الكثير من المسلمين المسيحية ومنهم شيوخ
> كما استطيع تزويدك بروابط من مواقع اسلامية  تفيد ان المسلمين يدخلون المسيحية افواجا فى انحاء العالم لو تريدين*



انا بحكي عن قسيس
يعني مش اي واحد عادي
بعدين بتحداكم ان تعطوني شخصية واحدة فقط معروفة انها تحولت عن الاسلام 
بعدين من يحول دينه عن اقتناع وليس نتيجة فقر او فاقه هذا منيستحق الدراسة
وليس من يتحول من اجل منافع اومصالح
اعطيني الروابط التي تتحدث عنها 
وانا بدوري ساقوم بوضع الروابط التي تتحدث عن اسلام اشخاص معروفين عالميا مثل العلماء ورجال  الدين وبعض المشاهير بل واسمائهم وقصة اسلامهم مع المصدر


----------



## Christian Knight (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما رايكم في قصة عبد الله الترجمان القس الذي اسلم*

*الشيخ القطعانى بقناة الجزيرة: في كل ساعة يتحول إلى النصرانية 667 مسلم، في كل يوم 16 ألف، في كل عام 6 مليون فى افريقيا فقط http://www.islameyat.com/pal/aldalil/Tanseer_Afrika.htm

موقع الشيخ القرضاوى:ستة يتنصرون يوميا في الجزائر http://www.islamonline.net/Arabic/news/2001-04/10/article30.shtml

قناة الجزيرة:50ألف متنصَّر في المملكة العربية السعودية http://www.aljazeera.net/programs/shareea/articles/2000/12/12-21-3.htm

موقع الشيخ القرضاوى: الرِّدَّة تنتشر بين مسلمي الكونغو http://www.islamonline.net/iol-arabic/dowalia/alhadath2000-june-22/alhadath11.asp

قناة الجزيرة: فيلم فيه حوالي 250 صورة لمسلمين تنصروا http://www.aljazeera.net/programs/shareea/articles/2004/3/3-24-1.htm

موقع الشيخ القرضاوى:حملة ضد الدستور الإندونيسي بسبب "الردة"عدد المسلمين قد انخفض بصورة كبيرة، بينما زاد عدد المسيحيين بشكل ملحوظ‍‍ http://www.islamonline.net/iol-arabic/dowalia/alhadath2000-mar-12/alhadath10.asp

جريدة ايلاف:45الف مغربى اعتنقوا المسيحية http://www.elaph.com/Politics/2005/5/61681.htm

ولو عاوزة شيخ معروف فيمكنك ان تقراى عن الشيخ الفحام وهو احد شيوخ الازهر السابقين الذين اعتنقوا المسيحية
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_885.htm

علما اننى شخصيا لا اعتبر التحول من دين الى اخر دليلا على صحة اى دين لان اى شخص معرض لانه ينخدع ويضل لكنى احاورك بنفس منطقك طالما انك تظنين ان اعتناق شخص للاسلام يعنى ان الاسلام حق فبالتاكيد اذا سيكون اعتناق الالاف للمسيحية هو اثبات لان المسيحية حق بحسب منطقك*


----------



## مسلمةعربية (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما رايكم في قصة عبد الله الترجمان القس الذي اسلم*



Christian Knight قال:


> *الشيخ القطعانى بقناة الجزيرة: في كل ساعة يتحول إلى النصرانية 667 مسلم، في كل يوم 16 ألف، في كل عام 6 مليون فى افريقيا فقط http://www.islameyat.com/pal/aldalil/Tanseer_Afrika.htm
> 
> موقع الشيخ القرضاوى:ستة يتنصرون يوميا في الجزائر http://www.islamonline.net/Arabic/news/2001-04/10/article30.shtml
> 
> ...



شوف شو انا بحكي وانت شو حاطط
انا بقول تحولوا عن الاسلام الى اي ديانة اخرى بدون هدف مادي 
انت جاي تحكي عن الاف من من تحولوا هل عرفت لماذا تحولو هل بسبب الفقر  ولا بسبب انعدام الامن
انا بدي واحد تحول عن الاسلام بدون ضغط
اما بلنسبة للفحام فبدون اي تغليق الرابط لا يعمل ارجو وضع رابط يعمل حتى استطيع ان ارد
ولكن ليس من موقع قبطي
ومع اعطاء المصدر اي مع التوثيق


----------



## My Rock (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما رايكم في قصة عبد الله الترجمان القس الذي اسلم*



مسلمةعربية قال:


> ما رايكم في قصة عبد الله الترجمان القس الذي اسلم


 
مين داه؟:yahoo:


----------



## مسلمةعربية (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما رايكم في قصة عبد الله الترجمان القس الذي اسلم*



Christian Knight قال:


> *الشيخ القطعانى بقناة الجزيرة: في كل ساعة يتحول إلى النصرانية 667 مسلم، في كل يوم 16 ألف، في كل عام 6 مليون فى افريقيا فقط http://www.islameyat.com/pal/aldalil/Tanseer_Afrika.htm*
> 
> *موقع الشيخ القرضاوى:ستة يتنصرون يوميا في الجزائر http://www.islamonline.net/Arabic/news/2001-04/10/article30.shtml*
> 
> ...


 
الحمد لله لم ياخذ مني وقت طويل حتى اتاكد من مدى الصدق في مداخلتك عن الفحام 

ولمن اراد الحقيقة 
*حرر الرابط بواسطة My Rock*
نبذة عن حياة الشيخ الفحام
وتبين الحقيقة و ليس الافتراء

الرجاء من المسيحين عندما يتكلموا عن احد الاشخاص انه اسلم 
فقط ليحاولوا التاكد
فقط ليضعو اسم ذلك الشخص في جوجل ويبحثوا


----------



## Christian Knight (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما رايكم في قصة عبد الله الترجمان القس الذي اسلم*

*ومين اللى قال يا اخت مسلمة ان فى اى اغراءات مادية؟؟
الاغراءات المادية دى حجة البليد التى اخترعها المسلمين لتبرير نجاح التبشير المسيحى فى بلادهم وضعف ايديولوجية الاسلام امام العقيدة المسيحية
ثم ان الرابط اللى وضعته بتاع الشيخ الفحام شغال كويس وتأكدت بنفسى
*


----------



## مسلمةعربية (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما رايكم في قصة عبد الله الترجمان القس الذي اسلم*



Christian Knight قال:


> *ومين اللى قال يا اخت مسلمة ان فى اى اغراءات مادية؟؟
> الاغراءات المادية دى حجة البليد التى اخترعها المسلمين لتبرير نجاح التبشير المسيحى فى بلادهم وضعف ايديولوجية الاسلام امام العقيدة المسيحية
> ثم ان الرابط اللى وضعته بتاع الشيخ الفحام شغال كويس وتأكدت بنفسى
> *



الرجاء منك ان تقوم بس بعملية بحث في جوجل لتعرف كل شي عن الشيخ الفحام 
وللعلم هو صاحب البرنامج الشهير لقاء الجمعة 
رحمة الله علية


بعدين اذا بدك انا بعطيك اسماء لمشاهير احياء
يعني يستطيعون النفي اذا كنا بنكذب عليهم
وكذلك لمشاهير اعتنقو الاسلام و موثقة ومن مواقع ليس اسلامية


----------



## My Rock (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما رايكم في قصة عبد الله الترجمان القس الذي اسلم*

يمنع وضع روابط لمواقع و منتديات اسلامية اخرى
بعدين سألناكي من هو عبد الله الترجمان 
هاتي مصدر مش اسلامي على صحة ما ذكرتي!


----------



## Christian Knight (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما رايكم في قصة عبد الله الترجمان القس الذي اسلم*



مسلمةعربية قال:


> الرجاء منك ان تقوم بس بعملية بحث في جوجل لتعرف كل شي عن الشيخ الفحام
> وللعلم هو صاحب البرنامج الشهير لقاء الجمعة
> رحمة الله علية
> 
> ...



*مشاهير احياء زى كاكا نجم الكرة البرازيلى او ويل سميث او ايا من المشاهير اللى ادعيتوا عليهم انهم اسلموا واحرجوكم بنفيهم لهذا الخبر؟
اقراى الخبر التالى
http://www.alarabiya.net/Articles/2006/10/19/28406.htm*


----------



## مسلمةعربية (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما رايكم في قصة عبد الله الترجمان القس الذي اسلم*



My Rock قال:


> يمنع وضع روابط لمواقع و منتديات اسلامية اخرى
> بعدين سألناكي من هو عبد الله الترجمان
> هاتي مصدر مش اسلامي على صحة ما ذكرتي!


بدي اعطيك كتابه الذي قام بتاليفه هو شخصيا

طب ليش مسموح وضع روابط لمواقع اخرى ولا اتو خايفين من اظهار الحقيقة


----------



## مسلمةعربية (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما رايكم في قصة عبد الله الترجمان القس الذي اسلم*



Christian Knight قال:


> *مشاهير احياء زى كاكا نجم الكرة البرازيلى او ويل سميث او ايا من المشاهير اللى ادعيتوا عليهم انهم اسلموا واحرجوكم بنفيهم لهذا الخبر؟
> اقراى الخبر التالى
> http://www.alarabiya.net/Articles/2006/10/19/28406.htm*



ليش بتفترض اني بتحدث عن كاكا
في غيرة كثير 
وانا لم احدد اسمه نهائيا


----------



## Christian Knight (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما رايكم في قصة عبد الله الترجمان القس الذي اسلم*



مسلمةعربية قال:


> بدي اعطيك كتابه الذي قام بتاليفه هو شخصيا
> 
> طب ليش مسموح وضع روابط لمواقع اخرى ولا اتو خايفين من اظهار الحقيقة



*لو على الكتب فاحنا ممكن نضعلك كتب كتير الفها مسلمين سابقين يشرحون فيها لماذا تركوا الاسلام واعتنقوا المسيحية لكن ايه اللى يضمن لنا صدق كاتب الكتاب اللى عاوزة تضعينه؟؟
ثم يا ريت بلاش الاسلوب الفاشل ده يا اخت مسلمة لانك قديمة فى المنتدى وعارفة اننا بنسيب كل واحد يقول اللى عاوزه طالما انه بيتكلم بدليل وباحترام والاخ ماى روك طلب منك انك تضعى دليل على كلامك من مصدر غير اسلامى زى ما انا عملت ووضعتلك دليل على كلامى من مواقع اسلامية يعنى شهد شاهد من اهلها.*


----------



## Christian Knight (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما رايكم في قصة عبد الله الترجمان القس الذي اسلم*



مسلمةعربية قال:


> ليش بتفترض اني بتحدث عن كاكا
> في غيرة كثير
> وانا لم احدد اسمه نهائيا



*يبقى اذا هاتى ادلتك من مصادر غير اسلامية ولا تضعى اسماء فقط لان البينة على من ادعى*


----------



## My Rock (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما رايكم في قصة عبد الله الترجمان القس الذي اسلم*



مسلمةعربية قال:


> بدي اعطيك كتابه الذي قام بتاليفه هو شخصيا
> 
> طب ليش مسموح وضع روابط لمواقع اخرى ولا اتو خايفين من اظهار الحقيقة


 
لا اله الا المسيح...
مالذي يضمن لي ان كاتبه ليس انسان مجهول الهوية؟

بعدين لما نذكر لك فلان و علان ترك الاسلام نوردها من مصادركم لا ننقل نقلا عن موقع الكنيسة مثلا

لذلك اذا كان عندك دليل غير اسلامي ابقى هاتي و نشوف

او بخلافه فيبقى كلام لا دليل على صحته

منتظرين الدليل...


----------



## مسلمةعربية (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما رايكم في قصة عبد الله الترجمان القس الذي اسلم*

سوف اعطيكم اسم اسم حتى تتاكدو على مهل وسابدء ب.........
عبد الأحد داوود اسمه السابق (بنجامين كلداني), كان أستاذا في علم اللاهوت، وقسيس لطائفة الكلدان الكاثوليك ، ومطلعا على عدة لغات. وبعد دراسة للكتاب المقدس يمكن الاطلاع على بعضها في كتابه (محمد في الكتاب المقدس) اعتنق الإسلام في مدينة أسطنبول.

المصدر   موقع وكيبيديا
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/عبد_الأحد_داوود


----------



## Christian Knight (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما رايكم في قصة عبد الله الترجمان القس الذي اسلم*

*طيب بداية اسمحيلى اعطيكى معلومة بسيطة وهى ان اى حد ممكن يكتب اى موضوع على الويكيبيديا طالما ان هذا الموضوع له مصدر وبالتالى فلا يمكن اعتبارها عن دليلا حينما نتحدث عمن اعتنقوا المسيحية ومن اعتنقوا الاسلام ولو كنتى تعتبرينها دليلا فيمكنك ان تقراى قصة سلمان رشدى وهو كان مسلما مثلكم واعتنق المسيحية ونشر كتابا يفضح فيه حقائق الاسلام اسمه ايات شيطانية واليكى الرابط
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/سلمان_رشدي
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salman_Rushdie

ثانيا احنا اتفقنا ان البينة على من ادعى فلا تطالبينا نحن بالبحث لانك من تدعين ان هناك من اسلم ليس نحن
ثالثا حتى لو افترضنا جدلا ان هناك شخص على علم اعتنق الاسلام (مع ان هذا مستحيل طبعا) فذلك لا يعنى سوى انه ضل الطريق ولو كنتى تعتبرين ان اعتناق شخص مسيحى واحد للاسلام دليلا على صحته فيجب اذا ان نعتبر اعتناق الاف المسلمين للمسيحية فى جميع انحاء العالم دليلا على صحة ديننا.*


----------



## Twin (10 أبريل 2007)

*تم النقل*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخوتي جميعاً*

*أولاً أقدم أعتذاري لعدم دخولي منذ فترة ولهذا ذاد الموضوع وتطور *
*أذ ليس هو جدلي فقط أنما صار بلا هدف .......سامحوني علي أسلوبي*​ 
*عامة بما أن هذا الموضوع لا ينتمي الي قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة فأنا سأضر لأغلاق الموضوع ...ولكن ؟؟*
*بما أن الأخ كرستين نايت متابع معكي الحوار وماي روك أيضاً *
*فسأضر لنقله الي قسم الرد علي الشبهات*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## My Rock (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما رايكم في قصة عبد الله الترجمان القس الذي اسلم*

لا اله الا المسيح...
لماذا التشتيت يا اخت؟ انت طرحتي موضوعك عن عبد الله الترجمان, فلماذا الهروب الى عبد الاحد داود؟ بالرغم من انك لم تجلبي اي دليل على اسلامه لحد الان الى ان احب ان اجلب نظرك الى ان الموسوعة الحرة ليست مصدر في مثل هكذا امور, لانه اي شخص يمكنه كتابة اي شئ و المشرفين يصدقون اي معلومة لا يعرفوها, لذلك نطلب منك مصدر موثوق به, فعندما قلنا ان الايراني سلمان رشدي ترك الاسلام و كتب كتابه ايات شيطانية فهذا هو دليله من صحيفة نيو يورك تايمز (new york times) http://www.nytimes.com/books/99/04/18/specials/rushdie.html

فهاتي لنا بمصدر موثوق كهذا حتى يكون النقاش على مستوى العقل لنرد عليكي, فنحن لم نطلب سوى دليل على صحة كلامك لكي نرد بعدها!

يعني دليل صغير مش عارفة تأتي به يا مسلمة؟

عجبي!


----------



## نادورة (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما رايكم في قصة عبد الله الترجمان القس الذي اسلم*

* يا مبلبلة  فلوس ايه الي انتي بتتكلمي عاليها 
يعني عايزة تقنعينا ان ممكن حد مسلم يتعمد ويبقي مسيحي علشان حبة فلوس؟؟؟؟
  ( ان كان الي بيتكلم مجنون الي هيرد عاليكي عاقل)
    ليا واحده صحبتي من الطفولة  كانت مسلمة واتعمدت وبقت مسيحية من شهر9 /2006 وسابت شغلها الي كان مرتبها فيه اكتر من 700 جنية وراحت شغل تاني مرتبها اقل بكتيررررررر يعني طبعا استحالة تكون بقت مسيحية علشان الفلوس وان كنتي هتقولي  اكيد حبت شاب مسيحي وعلشان كدا بقت مسيحية هي قررت انها تكرس حياتها للخدمه يعني ولا فلوس ولا شهوة
     حلو قوووي رد كرسيستين عاليكي ان  حد مسيحي يسلم دا يعني انكم الدين الصيحيح 
 يا حببتي في وعد من ربنالينا ( الله لا يترك نفسة بلا شاهد في كل جيل) يعني ربنا بيثبت لينا في كل وقت انه هو المسيا المسيح المخلص رب الارباب وملك الملوك 
ربنا يهديكي وينور طريقك ​*


----------



## مسلمةعربية (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما رايكم في قصة عبد الله الترجمان القس الذي اسلم*

المختصر المفيد
 الشخص الذي تحدثت عن كتابه معروف  
وانا للاسف لا اعرف كيف اضعة هنا 
ويعني الي بشكك بما اقول يبعثلي عنوانه على الرسائل الخاصة وانا ببعثلو الكتاب ليتاكد من صحتة
اما البقية فانا للان لم  اعرض كل ما لدي 
عن اسلام المشاهير 
بس انا بدي تجاوبو عن كل شخص لوحدة يعني اولا عن عبدالله الترجمان بعدين عن عبد الواحد


وانا اذا بدكم بعمل كوبي وبيست لكل الموضوع


----------



## Jesus is God (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما رايكم في قصة عبد الله الترجمان القس الذي اسلم*

طب مبروك عليه ده لو كانت القصة فعلا صحيحة
عامة المسيحية ديانة تهتم بالquality و ليس الquantity مثل آخرين

اسلام اى شخص مسيحى يثبت عليه قول المسيح على ابن الهلاك:

 ولست انا بعد في العالم واما هؤلاء فهم في العالم وانا آتي اليك.ايها الآب القدوس احفظهم في اسمك الذين اعطيتني ليكونوا واحدا كما نحن. 12 حين كنت معهم في العالم كنت احفظهم في اسمك الذين اعطيتني حفظتهم ولم يهلك منهم احد الا ابن الهلاك


----------



## Jesus is God (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما رايكم في قصة عبد الله الترجمان القس الذي اسلم*

و بعدين دانتو نكتة:
لو هنرى نجم الكرة الفرنسى الشهير سجد لله قولتوا عليه اسلم
حتى قمة الجهل مش عارفين ان السجود لله موجود فى المسيحية و كأنكم انتوا الوحاد فى العالم اللى عارفينه بس للاسف مركزين قوى تنكروا الوهيته ليل نهار لان روح الحق مش جواكم
بدلوا روح الضلال بالحق ساعتها ربنا هيفتح عيونكم و هتبكوا لما تعرفوه و هتحبوه اكتر كمان من المولود مسيحى لانكم هتحسوا بالفرق الرهيب
ربنا يعينكم على ما ابتلاكم به


----------



## My Rock (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما رايكم في قصة عبد الله الترجمان القس الذي اسلم*

أخر نداء للمطالبة بالدليل, بعدها سيغلق و يترك وصمة عار على كذبكم و تهربكم!



My Rock قال:


> لا اله الا المسيح...
> لماذا التشتيت يا اخت؟ انت طرحتي موضوعك عن عبد الله الترجمان, فلماذا الهروب الى عبد الاحد داود؟ بالرغم من انك لم تجلبي اي دليل على اسلامه لحد الان الى ان احب ان اجلب نظرك الى ان الموسوعة الحرة ليست مصدر في مثل هكذا امور, لانه اي شخص يمكنه كتابة اي شئ و المشرفين يصدقون اي معلومة لا يعرفوها, لذلك نطلب منك مصدر موثوق به, فعندما قلنا ان الايراني سلمان رشدي ترك الاسلام و كتب كتابه ايات شيطانية فهذا هو دليله من صحيفة نيو يورك تايمز (new york times) http://www.nytimes.com/books/99/04/18/specials/rushdie.html
> 
> فهاتي لنا بمصدر موثوق كهذا حتى يكون النقاش على مستوى العقل لنرد عليكي, فنحن لم نطلب سوى دليل على صحة كلامك لكي نرد بعدها!
> ...


----------



## مسلمةعربية (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما رايكم في قصة عبد الله الترجمان القس الذي اسلم*

اليكم مصدر الكتاب كتاب تحفة الأريب فى الرد على أهل الصليب
مصدر المخطوط : موقع مخطوطات الأزهر الشريف مصر جزى الله القائمين عليه خيرا
عنوان موقع مخطوطات مكتبة الأزهر:
http://www.alazharonline.org
رقم النسخة : 303692
وكذلك

http://www.algame3.com/vb/index.php

و هذا هو رابط الكتاب
http://d.turboupload.com/d/267226/touhfa.rar.html
أو من هذا الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/file/690668/d.../__online.html

والله الموفق


----------



## Christian Knight (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما رايكم في قصة عبد الله الترجمان القس الذي اسلم*

*يا اخت مسلمة هربانة احنا اشترطنا عليكى انك تضعى روابط غير اسلامية فوضعتى لنا روابط اسلامية ومواقع رفع ملفات!!!!!!!!
ثم ان كان على الشهرة فسلمان رشدى ايضا مشهور ولا يوجد مسلم لا يعرفه ولا ينسى احد انه فضح دين الاسلام واصدر فتوى بقتله بقتله اما من تتحدثين عنه فلم نسمع به قبلا
اخر كلام زى ما قال ماى روك,..
عندك دليل على كلامك من مصادر غير اسلامية ام لا؟؟*


----------



## My Rock (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما رايكم في قصة عبد الله الترجمان القس الذي اسلم*



مسلمةعربية قال:


> اليكم مصدر الكتاب كتاب تحفة الأريب فى الرد على أهل الصليب
> مصدر المخطوط : موقع مخطوطات الأزهر الشريف مصر جزى الله القائمين عليه خيرا
> عنوان موقع مخطوطات مكتبة الأزهر:
> http://www.alazharonline.org
> ...


 
الرابطين الاولين مواقع اسلامية, الاول الازهر و الثاني الجامع و كلاهما لا يشتغل فأي ضحك على العقول هذا؟
اما الرابطين الاخرين فهي روابط رفع ملفات

طلبنا منك رابط موثوق به كرابط جريدة نيويورك تايمز

معلش حعملك استرحام و اعطيكي اخر فرصة...

يعني خابصين الدنيا بأسلام شخص مجهول ما عندكم الدليل عليه!!!

لاحظي اننا لم نطلب سوى دليل على صدق ما ذكرتي لنرد بعدها...


----------



## joy06 (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما رايكم في قصة عبد الله الترجمان القس الذي اسلم*



> اليكم مصدر الكتاب كتاب تحفة الأريب فى الرد على أهل الصليب
> مصدر المخطوط : موقع مخطوطات الأزهر الشريف مصر جزى الله القائمين عليه خيرا
> عنوان موقع مخطوطات مكتبة الأزهر:
> http://www.alazharonline.org
> ...



اختي
اي جزء من الجملة "*دليل من مواقع غير اسلامي*ة" لم تفهمي؟


----------



## My Rock (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما رايكم في قصة عبد الله الترجمان القس الذي اسلم*

لحد الان ننتظر... دليل يا عالم.. دليل بس...


----------



## مسلمةعربية (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما رايكم في اكذوبة عبد الله الترجمان القس الذي اسلم*

بدكم الدليل وبتحذفو الردود
اما انتو مسخرة


----------



## My Rock (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما رايكم في اكذوبة عبد الله الترجمان القس الذي اسلم*



مسلمةعربية قال:


> بدكم الدليل وبتحذفو الردود
> اما انتو مسخرة


 
يا اختي, طلبنا منك دليل... دليل على صحة ما جاء و الى اليوم ننتظر!
لا اريد لا كتاب و لا رابط اسلامي, اريد دليل موثوق به!
عندك و لا لاء؟ ما في ابسط منها
و بعدين خليكي مسلمة مؤدبة, ليه قلة الادب و الغلط... ربنا يسامحك


----------



## نادورة (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما رايكم في اكذوبة عبد الله الترجمان القس الذي اسلم*

 طول عمرك ذوق يا مينا ومحترم:t16: 
 يا مسلمة حاولي مرة في كلامك تطوني علي نفس مستوي المنتدي الي انت متشرفه بدخولة 
ربنا يعينك وينور طريقك
​


----------



## Basilius (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما رايكم في اكذوبة عبد الله الترجمان القس الذي اسلم*

ومازال مسلسل الهروب واضح جدا 
طلب منك الاخوة دليل من موقع غير اسلامي عن موضوعك اللذي طرحتية 
بتغيري الموضوع لية يا حجة ؟
اين هذا الدليل ؟ 
عجز 

وبعدين تحريفات اية بس 
انتي بتتكلمي في ترجمات  وبتقولي تحريفات ؟؟؟؟
ياريت يبقى الكلام بعلم مش بجهل


----------



## مسلمةعربية (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما رايكم في اكذوبة عبد الله الترجمان القس الذي اسلم*

رجعتو لنفس المشكلة 
تحذفو المواقع 
هاي المرة ايش الحجة


----------



## مسلمةعربية (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما رايكم في اكذوبة عبد الله الترجمان القس الذي اسلم*

وين الترجمات حذف وتغير الكلمات


----------



## CaliforniaLove (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما رايكم في اكذوبة عبد الله الترجمان القس الذي اسلم*

مثل ما قلت لاخت سابقه يكفي ان تطلعي على عجائب الله عن طريق القديسين لتتأكدي ان الدين المسيحي اقوى دين والدين الصحيح واين العجائب في الاسلام..لن اطيل الكلام ولكن انصحك بقراءه منتدى سير القديسين...لو كانت المسيحيه محرفه فكيف تفسري هذه العجائب التي تحدث حتى الان
بشفاعه القديسين.
سلام المسيح لك وربنا معاكي


----------



## CaliforniaLove (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما رايكم في اكذوبة عبد الله الترجمان القس الذي اسلم*

المضحك المبكي يا اختي انك لم تحاولي حتى ان تطلعي على الامر وذلك خوفا من كشف الحقيقه والتأكد من ان الدين المسيحي هو الاصح..طيب ولما انت ما بدك تفهمي واصلا ما بتحاولي تفهمي ممكن اعرف لشو بتفوتي علمنتدى؟
ناس غريبي فعلا


----------



## Christian Knight (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما رايكم في اكذوبة عبد الله الترجمان القس الذي اسلم*

*كما تعودنا منهم اخوتى لا يوجد منهم سوى الهروب والسب حينما يعجزون عن الاتيان بالادلة فتلك هى اخلاق محمد بن امنة*


----------



## beebo muslim (11 أغسطس 2008)

الأخت مسلمه عربيه..
جزاك الله خيرا على ما تقومين به. وعلى تحملك المشقة والعناء في سبيل توصيل الحق للناس بالكلمه. وهذا دورك.
أما بالنسبه لاقتناعهم بها من عدمها فليس الأمر بيدك
قال تعالى: (( انك لا تهدي من أحببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء وهو أعلم بالمهتدين))
وقال تعالى: ((وما على الرسول الا البلاغ المبين))
وقال تعالى( فذكر إنما أنت مذكر لست عليهم بمسيطر ))
صدق الله العظيم
وفقك الله

بالنسبه لمصادر المعلومات فالحصول عليها ليس بالأمر السهل، الجميع هنا يعلم ان هناك عدد من المسيحين يدخلون الإسلام، والعكس، وكما قالوا انه ليس دليل على صحة الدين. ولكن العدد الذي يدخل الاسلام من المسيحيين اكبر بكثير من المسلمين المتنصرين.

وبالنسبه للمعلومه التي ذكرت عن أن في المملكة العربية السعودية يوجد 50 ألف منصر، فأرجو من الأخ الذي تكرم بهذه المعلومة أن يرجع لنفس الموقع الذي أتى منه بهذه المعلومة ويقرأ الحوار جيدا.
فهناك 50 الف منصر (بالشدة المكسورة على الصاد) اي مبشر للديانة المسيحية. ومنهم 1300 طبيب ومنصر (مبشر).
وليست 50 الف مسلم اعتنق المسيحية.
فقط اقرأ الحوار كاملا.

واذا كان يعتبر الرابط الذي اتى به دليل موثوق فهو مخطئ ايضا، والتعليل انه لو قرأ الحوار سيجد ان قائل هذه المعلومه يقول بالنص (بما أننا نتحدث عن آسيا فقط أعلن اتحاد الكنائس للتبشير عن 50 ألف منصر في المملكة العربية السعودية.) أي ان مصدره في المعلومة هي اتحاد الكنائس للتبشير.
كما ان المصادر من مواقع اخبارية وصحف وغيرها لا تعتبر أدله موثوقه. فهي بدورها تبحث عن الحقائق وتحتاج مثلنا لأدله.

عموما.. البحث عن احصائيات دقيقة في هذا الموضوع امر صعب جدا وذلك بسبب التعتيم الذي يحدث من قبل الجهات المسؤوله.. فلا نجد موقع لكنيسه او غيرها يصرح بمثل هذه الاحصائيات. وان افصح عنها فلا يوردها كاملة.
بينما الحصول عليها من جهات اسلامية يعد امرا سهلا فنحن لا نتردد عن الافصاح عن مثل هذه الامور لأننا نعلم ان ذلك لن يؤثر على الاسلام.

تقولون ايضا ان الأخت مسلمه عربية تتهرب من كلامكم، اين هو هذا التهرب، طلبتم أدله من مواقع مسيحيه لأنكم تعتبرون ان المواقع التي اتت بها ليست موثوقه. وأنتم تعلمون ان المعلومات التي اتت بها صحيحه، وأنه لا يصعب عليها ان تأتيكم بأسماء العديد من رجال الدين المسيحيين الذين هداهم الله للاسلام. فإذا كنتم موضوعين في نقاشكم هذا فيكفي ان اعطيكم الاسم وابحثوا انتم بأنفسكم ان كنتم تريدون الحقيقة، اما اذا اردتم التعتيم، والانكار دون حجه، فامسحوا الاسماء التي ذكرتها وستذكرها، وامسحوا موضوعي هذا وجميع مداخلاتنا كما مسحتم الروابط التي اتت بها الأخت مسلمة عربية.

هدانا الله واياكم
وجزاك الله خيرا اختي مسلمة عربية، ووفقك. فقد فعلت ما عليك.

ان الله سبحانه وتعالى غني عنا جميعا، لن ينقصه شئ بمعاصينا، ولن ننفعه بشيء بطاعتنا، فإن اهتدينا فنحن الرابحون، وان ضللنا فنحن الخاسرون، سبحانك ربنا.
وصلى اللهم وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه الطيبين اجمعين


----------



## antonius (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ما رايكم في اكذوبة عبد الله الترجمان القس الذي اسلم*

مع وضوح عجز المدعية عن الاتيان ببينتها من مصدر موثوق محايد
لكن لنفترض "جدلا" ان الخبر صحيح فما العمل؟
ما رأيكي ان ارتد شيخ عن الاسلام؟ هل ستكفرين بالاسلام؟ انتظر جوابكي
ما معنى ان ترك الشخص اعتقادا ما وتوجه لاخر؟ من يدري ربما اسلم حتى يتزوج !! وينكح ما طاب له! (هذا ان كان الخبر صحيح)


----------



## انت الفادي (11 أغسطس 2008)

*الاخت صاحبة الموضوع
لي سؤال بسيط جدا... هل قرأتي الكتاب بنفسك؟؟؟؟

لقد قمت بتحميل الكتاب و قرأته..و اصبت بحالة من الضحك (ارجوا ان تعزريني ) من هذا الكتاب.. لان كاتب هذا الكتاب و كل الشخصيات المزكورة فيه لم يكونوا في وما من الايام مسيحيين.. بل هم مسلمين ابا عن جد.. و الاسباب بسيطة جدا:
1. يريد صاحب الكتاب ان يثبت مصداقيته بزكر بعض المعلومات عن مكان.. فلو قرأنا وصف هذا المكان سنجد انه يمكن ان يكون اي مكان في العالم.. بمعني اخر.. الوصف هو وصف عام ليس به معلومات توحي او تفيد بأن هذا الشخص بالفعل قد نما و ترعرع في هذا المكان.
2. يقول ان ابيه ارسله لحفظ الانجيل... لحظة من فضلك... اين يوجد مدارس تحفيظ الانجيل هذه؟؟ هل نحن نتكلم عن امدارس تحفيظ الانجيل ام عن مدارس تحفيظ القرأن؟؟؟
لو كان بالفعل مسيحي لعرف انه لا يوجد ما يسمي بتحفيظ الانجيل.
3. انتقل الي مدينة كبري يتجمع فيها علماء النصاري للحصول علي العلم.. ثم اتبع قسيس كبير في السن هو يعتبر من جهابزة النصاري.. نعديها... ثم حدث حوار بين علماء النصاري حول كلمة عيسي بأن اسم النبي الذي سيرسله اسمه البراقليط؟؟؟؟
هنا اسئله من اين جاء بكلمة نبي هذه؟؟ هل هي موجودة في الانجيل؟؟؟ ثم لماذا يختلفوا؟؟ الم يكونو يعرفوا المقصود  بكلمة البارقليط؟؟؟ الروح القدس؟؟؟ الذي هو واضح من نص الكتاب المقدس انه روح روح يا عالم و ليس كائن بشري.
4. عندما جلس الي معلمه الشيخ الجليل..( القسيس ) اخبره انهم كانوا يتجادلون حول النبي!!! فقال الشيخ الجليل ( القسيس ) ان البارقليط هو احد اسماء محمد!! فأذا كان الشيخ الجليل  ( القسيس ) يؤمن بمحمد فلماذا هو باقي علي النصرانية؟؟؟
دعونا نري الاسباب:
(أ) يخاف ان يقتله النصاري ( مع العلم ان حد الرده موجود في الاسلام و ليس المسيحية )
(ب) انه له سلطانه وسط و مركزه وسط النصاري فلو اعلن اسلامه لفقد كل هذا ( لحظة اعزائي.. هل كل هذا يسوي شئ اما خلاص النفس؟؟) 
(ج) اذا دخل الاسلام و هرب الي دول المسلمين فسيكون مجرد انسان عادي ( مع العلم ان في الاسلام ما يسمي المؤلفة قلوبهم و هي ان يعطوا المال حتي يبقي في الاسلام )

بأختصار ان كل العيوب الموجودة في الاسلام قام بنقلها الي النصرانية.. 

المهم..
5. اخذ نصيحة الشيخ الجليل ( القسيس ) و ذهب الي تونس بلاد المسلمين و هناك حكي لهم انه قسيس مشهور!!! متي اصبح التلميذ الذي لم يكمل تعليمه قسيسا؟؟؟ و ليس هذا فقط بل مشهورا.. كيف قال ذلك؟؟؟ عندما قابل الوالي قال له انه له شئنه وسط النصاري و انه قسيس مشهور..
ثم بعد ذلك يريد ان يعلن للعالم كله انه صادق و حتي لا يكذب احد الخبر قام الوالي بأستدعاء جند النصاري!!! و تجارهم في المدينة و سألهم هل سمعتم عن شخص اسمه عبد الله.. فقالوا له انه من اجل علمائنا و اقواهم علما و افهمهم و اعلاهم مركذا!!!!!!!!!
ثم قال لهم الوالي ماذا تقولون لو اعلن اسلامه؟؟؟ قال له لا يمكن ان يفعل.. و عندها خرج البطل الهمام و اعلن اسلامه امامهم..
و هنا ... ركزوا معي في القادم..
قال جند النصاري: ربما اغويتموه بالتزويج لان القساوسة لدينا لا يتزوجوا.
حد فهم حاجة؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا اقولكم... حضرة مؤلف القصة.. لا يعرف الفرق بين الراهب و القسيس.. 
و الان اكيد عرفتوا لماذا كنت اكتب كلمة قسيس دائما بين قوسين..
لان مؤلف القصة كان يقصد راهب و لكن طلعت معاه شيش بيش و قال قسيس.

و البقية تأتي عندما اكمل قرأة الكتاب..
( بالمناسبة الفترة الزمنية لهذا الترجمان تتقارب جدا مع الفترة التي كتب فيها الكتاب المنحول المسمي انجيل برنابا )
*


----------



## شمس المحبه (12 أغسطس 2008)

اعجبني تقرير 50 الف يتنصرون في السعوديه ...

يعني  حد الرده يقام على 50 الف  في السعوديه ....

كان خلصنا من زمان ....  على العموم  لكم الحق ان تحلمون وتتمون هذا الشيء ...

لكن الواقع ... مليار ونصف مسلم ...ولله الحمد وهم بزدياد ... وقرأ عن الفتيكان ومعاناتها  من انتشار الاسلام
بشكل غير طبيعي ... ونظر آخر تقارير بريطانيا ... ومخاوفها من هذا الشيء ... لك الحق ان تتمنى ...
لكن الحمد لله ان الواقع لا يأتي باالتمني ...


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 أغسطس 2008)

شمس المحبه قال:


> اعجبني تقرير 50 الف يتنصرون في السعوديه ...





شمس المحبه قال:


> يعني حد الرده يقام على 50 الف في السعوديه ....
> 
> كان خلصنا من زمان .... على العموم لكم الحق ان تحلمون وتتمون هذا الشيء ...
> 
> ...





اخي الفاضل شمس المحبة 

هل ترى هذا انتصارا للاسلام ؟؟؟
ام انتصارا للمسيحية ؟؟؟

من سمح ببناء مسجد في الفاتيكان ، وحتى الان لم يسمح ببناء كنيسة في السعودية ؟؟
من سمح ببناء المساجد في بريطانيا وامريكا ولم يسمح ببناء مثيلاتها في السعودية ؟؟
من سمح للانسان بحرية الاختيار للعقيدة بدون تهديد بالقتل ، ومن القائل ( من بدل دينه فاقتلوه ) ؟؟؟
من الذي يكرم المرأة ويجعلها مساوية للرجل في الحقوق والواجبات ، وفي المقابل من الذي يعطي المرأة نصف حق الرجل في الميراث ونصف حقه في الشهادة وربع حقه في الزواج ؟؟؟

هل ترى هذا انتصارا للاسلام ؟؟

ام انتصارا للحرية الحقيقة في المسيح يسوع ؟؟؟

وعذرا للتدخل


----------



## geegoo (12 أغسطس 2008)

شمس المحبه قال:


> اعجبني تقرير 50 الف يتنصرون في السعوديه ...
> 
> يعني حد الرده يقام على 50 الف في السعوديه ....
> 
> ...


مسمية نفسك .. " شمس المحبة " ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!
و متقبلة فكرة قتل 50000 انسان بمنتهي السهولة لمجرد انهم غيروا دينهم ؟؟؟؟
فرحانة اوي بحد الردة ؟؟؟
يعني لو الرقم صحيح _ و ده ما يفرقش معانا في اي حاجة _ و بقوا تحت ايدك ..
هتحكمي عليهم بالموت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## hany+shakr (27 أغسطس 2008)

الاسلام  حقيق  لايعتمد الي  علي الكذب  والتشهير  بالكذب  فقط  ولا يوجد  دليل  واحد  ويرجعو  يكدبو  تاني  الكدب  هو الشئ  الاساسي  عندهم  في تحليل  كافه المواضيع  وعند مواجهه  الحقيقه  يضعو روؤسهم  بالرمال  مثل  النعام


----------



## sharkasi (27 أغسطس 2008)

هل يحق لي أن أضيف؟؟؟
لربما فهمتكم خطأ ولكنكم اعزائي تطالبون بالدليل وتتهمون بالهروب، فهل الدليل الذي تطلبونه يخص الكتاب الذي ذكرته الاخت ام استطيع ان أضع عن غيره (ففي جعبتي الكثير مع روابط مواقع هؤلاء الرسمية الشخصية التي يتكلمون فيها عن ايمانهم الجديد وتستطيعون التواصل معهم للتأكد)؟؟؟
هل أضع غيرها ان يعتبر هذا تشتيتا؟؟؟

ولكن الأمر في النهاية انه ليس دليل على صحة  اي ديانة، فهناك الكثير الذين يعتنقون البوذية والهندوسية، فليس دليلا على كل حال..

وللأخت مسلمة فاتحة الموضوع ( وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن) فلا يجوز ان نجادل او نحادث بغير الأحسن.. أليس كذلك  وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## enass (27 أغسطس 2008)

*عذرا ولكن الدين لا يقارن بالارقام والاعداد

ليس كل شخص تابع لدين معين هو مؤمن

قولي لي يا زميلة هل الاسلام هم ( السنة والشيعة والواهبيون الخ....) 
ان قلتي لي نعم لماذا عند طرح نصوص من نصوص الشيعة مثلا تقولن انهم 
ليسوا اسلام..
وان قلتي لا فهذه اشارة واضحة لكتاتبة اي نص من اي مجموعة اسلامية نريد

اشكرك ربي والهي على النعمة التي اعطيتني اياها
انا ابنتك وخادمتك
شكرا على محبتك لي
شكرا على مسيحيتي*


----------



## الحوت (28 أغسطس 2008)

شمس المحبه قال:


> اعجبني تقرير 50 الف يتنصرون في السعوديه ...
> 
> يعني  حد الرده يقام على 50 الف  في السعوديه ....
> 
> ...



*المسلمين يا مسلم يزداد عددهم بالتناسل ليس الا :heat:

الملايين لا تعتنق الإسلام بل الإسلام يتوالد بالملايين

نسبة نمو السكان العالمية 1.159%

تفضل نرى عينة من الدول الإسلامية
اليمن 3.46%
ماليزيا 1.742%
أفغانستان 2.626%
بنجلادش 2.022%
مصر 1.682%
قطاع غزة 3.609%
العراق 2.562%
الأردن 2.338%
الكويت 3.591%
ليبيا 2.216%
المغرب 1.505%
عمان 3.19%
باكستان 1.805%
قطر 2.279%
السعودية 1.945%
الصومال 2.824%
السودان 2.134%
سوريا 2.189%
الإمارات 3.833%
إندونيسيا 1.175%

وكما نلاحظ أن كل الدول الإسلامية فوق المعدل العالمي لتزايد السكان، وهذا ومن هذا يزيد الإسلام بالتوالد وليس بالإعتناق، كما أن من يترك الإسلام يظل مقيدا كمسلم ويظل أبنائه مسلمين في القيود الحكومية بالرغم من تأكد المسلمين بأن الملايين يتركون الإسلام ..

https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/fields/2002.html

المسلمين يزداد عددهم بالتناسل يا مسلم ..

{ وانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء مثنى وثلاث ورباع } ..
و ( تكاثروا فاني مباه بكم الامم } ..!

حتى القرآن يقول : العدد في اللمون !
{ الهاكم التكاثر . حتى زرتم المقابر } ( سورة التكاثر ) !!!!! :t30:

ثم لا تنسى ان سولك قال عن اسلامك بانه سيلحقه النقص والإخلال حتى لا يبقى إلا في آحاد وقلة أيضا كما بدأ ..

واحب ان ابشرك بأن الإسلام سيقضى على نفسه بنفسه، وأكبر مدمر للإسلام هو أفكاره نفسها التى يرفضها أى صاحب عقل سليم ناضج، وقد ظهرت البشائر فى الملايين الذين يكذبون الكتب الإسلامية ويرفضونها، وستأتى المرحلة القادمه التى يعرفون بها أن الكتب صحيحه وأن هذا هو الإسلام الحقيقى، فيرفضونه أيضا ولا يتبقى للإسلام سوى بعض العاهات الغير قادرة على التفكير والتحليل، وسيتخذون ركنا بعيدا من العالم مصطحبين معهم بعضا من الإبل للتربية لزوم اللبن والبول، وبعضا من النساء للنكاح، وحصيرة للصلاة، وربما نموذجا مصغرا من الكعبة للدوران حوله .
*


----------



## My Rock (27 سبتمبر 2008)

الرجاء الكف عن نبش مواضيع قديم صارلها سنين و لا عبرة او معنى من محتوياتها.. فهي كلها كذب و ابقيناها للرد عليها في وقتها فقط

يُغلق


----------

